# Smitten the Hedgehog (ty beanie babies)



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Found this little guy at the grocery store yesterday, and had to buy one. Thought I'd post for the hedgehog lovers alike.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

What a cutie!


----------



## HedgehogsAnonymous (Dec 30, 2010)

I posted a link to this on FB, I hope my husband catches the hint haha


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is too adorable


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Aww, I have one of those, got it this summer on vacation!


----------

